# How do you Feel About the PS5 Shortage?



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Have you guys been able to get a PS5? Do you want one? What are your thoughts/feelings on the PS5 constantly being sold out?

I remember when my mom told me and my brother that we were getting a PS1 when we were little kids. I think I was like 4 or 5 years old. I remember one of our first games was Spyro. I had so many memories with the Playstation. And then PS2 came out but I remember mostly re-playing PS1 games on it since I had way more PS1 games compared to PS2. I had like maybe 30-40 PS1 games and like 10 PS2 games lol. 

But yeah. I've always been a fan of the Playstation. I never got the chance to get PS3 or PS4 because my home life started becoming more and more dysfunctional growing up due to my dad having anger problems and stuff which is why I feel so hyped about the PS5. I feel like this is a good opportunity for me to play all the games I never got the chance to including the newer ones in the best possible way with the best possible graphics. But its's been out of stock 24-7 since it came out. Sucks so bad lol


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 17, 2021)

Not sure about getting one or not tbh, I like some of the exclusives but wondering if it's worth the price tag, do they do a thing similer to game pass for xbox? I think that would make me get one, hasn't really been a shortage here, pretty sure some shops here may have them, guess that's the benifit of being in such a little town, I got my xbox x on release day here


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Weemaddz said:


> Not sure about getting one or not tbh, I like some of the exclusives but wondering if it's worth the price tag, do they do a thing similer to game pass for xbox? I think that would make me get one, hasn't really been a shortage here, pretty sure some shops here may have them, guess that's the benifit of being in such a little town, I got my xbox x on release day here



Not sure what a game pass is. I've been out of touch with the newer gaming system for a long time. The switch is the only new game console I have which is slowly bringing me back to life lol. That's sickk. Well the thing is, I kind of agree with you which is why I wanna get the Digital Version. It's $100 cheaper and it has the same exact specs and function exactly the same apparently, only you can't use discs. I feel like this is more beneficial for multiple reasons, one being the reduction of plastic that discs come with. So that might be an option for you as well if you don't really care about discs and are looking at the price.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 17, 2021)

Game pass is basically a subscription service on the xbox, you pay around £10 a month an can play whatever games in the library they have whenever you want an for as long as you want till they remove them, usually it's just the low popular ones they remove, for me it saves me a fortune especially when games like forza and flight sim are almost £60 

I'd probably go for the digital ps5 as well, I've ever had a ps so I don't have any games where I'd need the disc version, my xbox has a ton of discs so had to get the disc version for it but I could get away with the digital on ps5, most games I download now anyway


----------



## dragonair (Nov 17, 2021)

Personally we have one but we had to get lucky for one. We had a friend that had one who was moving to Japan so he was selling pretty much everything he had. We paid retail price for it and a few games bundled with it. It's a great console but we've had it for a year or so and both of our controllers are drifting HORRIBLY. One started drifting within 1 week.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Weemaddz said:


> Game pass is basically a subscription service on the xbox, you pay around £10 a month an can play whatever games in the library they have whenever you want an for as long as you want till they remove them, usually it's just the low popular ones they remove, for me it saves me a fortune especially when games like forza and flight sim are almost £60
> 
> I'd probably go for the digital ps5 as well, I've ever had a ps so I don't have any games where I'd need the disc version, my xbox has a ton of discs so had to get the disc version for it but I could get away with the digital on ps5, most games I download now anyway



Whoa, Jesus Christ that sounds like an amazing deal. I'm not sure if they have that. Knowing Playstation tho, probably not... But again I'm so out of touch with the newer gaming system and their model lol. I'm just getting back into things. I went thru a lot the past few years and it caused me to not be able to be on top of gaming how I usually am and used to be etc. I'd try it out if you played and enjoyed past Playstation games like FF7, Legend of Dragoon, Spyro, etc. Playstation is epic to me. No idea what to even expect since I never had PS3 or PS4. I feel like I'm stepping into the future after being stuck in a capsule for like 100 years like Fry from Futurama lmao.



dragonair said:


> Personally we have one but we had to get lucky for one. We had a friend that had one who was moving to Japan so he was selling pretty much everything he had. We paid retail price for it and a few games bundled with it. It's a great console but we've had it for a year or so and both of our controllers are drifting HORRIBLY. One started drifting within 1 week.



That's sick. Damn really? Is this a common issue? I hope that doesn't end up happening to me. Are you considering on getting it fixed or do you feel that it's just a flaw that comes with the console at the moment?


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 17, 2021)

My brother grew up with PlayStation but I never had any game systems as a kid, when I got my first job I saved up an got myself a xbox so I guess with that being my first I'll always have a soft spot for it an the game pass I love to bits

Sad to hear they have a drift problem in the controllers though, the drift on my switch drives me insane an they are hardly cheap to replace as well, hopefully it gets sorted out

I'd definitely love to try a lot of the ps games, I've only really ever seen gameplay of them but they look fun, especially the spyro games


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Weemaddz said:


> My brother grew up with PlayStation but I never had any game systems as a kid, when I got my first job I saved up an got myself a xbox so I guess with that being my first I'll always have a soft spot for it an the game pass I love to bits
> 
> Sad to hear they have a drift problem in the controllers though, the drift on my switch drives me insane an they are hardly cheap to replace as well, hopefully it gets sorted out
> 
> I'd definitely love to try a lot of the ps games, I've only really ever seen gameplay of them but they look fun, especially the spyro games



I highly recommend them. I wouldn't be who I am if it wasn't for all of the Playstation games I've played lol, especially FF7 and Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2021)

I used to have some hand-me-down PlayStations as a kid, but I'm mostly a handheld gamer that also likes to play indie or multiplayer games on PC.

So I have the same situation with the new Nintendo Oled though. My parents want to get me one for Christmas, but they're sold out everywhere and we ordered like one of the last ones online. I really hope it arrives before Christmas and my order doesn't get cancelled. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to get the PS5 now with the shortages and interest. I legit ordered like the last white Oled in my country.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2021)

it doesn't really affect me because the newest Playstation I own is a PS2 and I'm content with it lol.

my mom really wants one though, it's not so much the shortage holding us back from getting as it is the fact that it's like $500.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 17, 2021)

The FF games was always the ones that made me really want a PlayStation, loved how the looked an the gameplay of them but my brother was always into football or racing so I couldn't even pinch his ps to play games like that as he didn't have them lol

I was thinking about the oled switch, still not sure, usually phone contracts give away consoles an such so many if they are giving away a ps5 or oled switch I'll get one of those an sell me switch if I end up with the oled, my contracts out the end of the month, it's how I ended up with my switch in the first place, though my phone contract


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Romaki said:


> I used to have some hand-me-down PlayStations as a kid, but I'm mostly a handheld gamer that also likes to play indie or multiplayer games on PC.
> 
> So I have the same situation with the new Nintendo Oled though. My parents want to get me one for Christmas, but they're sold out everywhere and we ordered like one of the last ones online. I really hope it arrives before Christmas and my order doesn't get cancelled. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to get the PS5 now with the shortages and interest. I legit ordered like the last white Oled in my country.



I feel ya. I hope you get it. Visualize, believe and feel yourself in posession of it now. That'll make a difference. Manifest it haha.



xSuperMario64x said:


> it doesn't really affect me because the newest Playstation I own is a PS2 and I'm content with it lol.
> 
> my mom really wants one though, it's not so much the shortage holding us back from getting as it is the fact that it's like $500.



Lmao you're old school just like me. Well since you don't have any PS3 or PS4 games to worry about, maybe the Digital Edition would be more suitable for you as well which is $400 instead. You download all the games online, that's the only difference between the two PS5 versions (Regular and Digital).

@Weemaddz Free consoles from phone contracts? What the.... That's beast lol. That sucks about your brother not liking any of the games you wanted. The Final Fantasy games are one of the main reasons I wanted every PS console after PS2 as well. Those and Kingdom Hearts. Playstation has so many other amazing game franchises too tho that's the thinggg. Megaman, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, Tekken, etcetc. Smdh for missing all of the newer ones lol


----------



## dragonair (Nov 17, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> That's sick. Damn really? Is this a common issue? I hope that doesn't end up happening to me. Are you considering on getting it fixed or do you feel that it's just a flaw that comes with the console at the moment?


Sony actually had a class-action lawsuit filed against them in February for the drift so I think it's common enough. I would like to get them fixed since one is so bad that I literally can't use it but Sony's a little more annoying about repairs than Nintendo is, even when it comes to controller drift.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 17, 2021)

I have our childhood PS2 and a PS3 (only to play Persona 5) so I'm satisfied with that. I'm not crazy into a lot of the PS4+ games so I'm luckily not affected by the shortage. I'm just shocked that there is still a shortage after a year(?) like that's crazy!


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 17, 2021)

I do want one and have tried countless times online to get one, with no luck. I follow plenty of pages about the most recent restocks and it doesn’t really help. It’s basically impossible with so many people trying to get it at the exact same time. There needs to be a better system.

Scalpers/bots = the worst. Gotta deal with them too.

Closest I’ve been is waiting in the Best Buy parking lot line for 2 hours, to come up about 15 people short. Hasn’t been an in-store restock near me since.

Here’s to better luck with the upcoming Black Friday sales! (However, I’ve come to terms that I may not get one until the end of 2022… 2023 with the current global chip shortage.)


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

dragonair said:


> Sony actually had a class-action lawsuit filed against them in February for the drift so I think it's common enough. I would like to get them fixed since one is so bad that I literally can't use it but Sony's a little more annoying about repairs than Nintendo is, even when it comes to controller drift.



Whatttt. That's insane. I wonder if that was like a jab in their ribs and that's why can't fix the shortage issue either. They're still trying to recover from that maybe lol. And really? How could they be annoying about repairs after being sued for having these issues. Smh... lol



Corrie said:


> I have our childhood PS2 and a PS3 (only to play Persona 5) so I'm satisfied with that. I'm not crazy into a lot of the PS4+ games so I'm luckily not affected by the shortage. I'm just shocked that there is still a shortage after a year(?) like that's crazy!



That's cool. That means you get to play all the epic PS1 games too. I still to this day play PS1 games when I can lol. And yeah, I don't know what's going on smh.



Jhine7 said:


> I do want one and have tried countless times online to get one, with no luck. I follow plenty of pages about the most recent restocks and it doesn’t really help. It’s basically impossible with so many people trying to get it at the exact same time. There needs to be a better system.
> 
> Scalpers/bots = the worst. Gotta deal with them too.
> 
> ...



That sucksss. But you mustn't give up. "Never give up. Trust your instincts." - James McCloud


----------



## Raz (Nov 18, 2021)

I don't have one. I also don't have nor money or desire to get one.

I feel like the scarcity of PS5s isn't just a reflex of the chip shortage, but I don't really want to talk about that.

Someone mentioned Microsoft's Game Pass and I'll tell you, you don't even need a console to play anymore, with their X-Cloud system that you get accesst to when you get a year-long Game Pass subscription.

As for me, I said long ago that the Nintendo Switch would be my last modern console. I've been feeling like the industry of AAA games is shifting towards a direction I don't like, and I've been feeling this for 6 years. It's hard for me to get interested in a new game that isn't an indie, and even when I like a game, the cost is usually a barrier for me. I'll stick to the consoles I have, and I'll probably keep playing the same arcade games I've been playing since the mid-nineties and indie platformers.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 18, 2021)

I honestly think Microsoft is moving in the right direction an PlayStation will need to do somthing drastic or risk having the 5 or 6 as their last consoles, the fact you can now play xbox on literally any device because of game pass shows just how fast they are moving into making consoles a thing of the past, I can play xbox on my phone, tablet, laptop, console an I reckon playing from a smart TV won't be far off, an let's face it just about everyone these days at least has a phone now, give it some time an playing from a TV might just push it into consoles being more for show than actually being needed


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2021)

I didn't even realise people were still struggling to get hold of them. I have had mine since launch.

I've always joked that I'm a traitor on here because Nintendo is not my favourite of the big three. I've been a Sony fanboy 25+ years and I won't be shifting loyalties in a hurry.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 18, 2021)

Chris said:


> I didn't even realise people were still struggling to get hold of them. I have had mine since launch.
> 
> I've always joked that I'm a traitor on here because Nintendo is not my favourite of the big three. I've been a Sony fanboy 25+ years and I won't be shifting loyalties in a hurry.



Haha I feel you. I wouldn't say I like the Playstation more than Nintendo or vice versa, but I definitely need to have both equally. I honestly can't really live without Nintendo or Playstation lmao. I can't only pick one. I need both. Probably why I don't feel as me in my life right now since I had to sell my PS2 a few years ago when I was going thru financial difficulties lmao

@Weemaddz Damn that's so insane. I did recently think about how on point XBox was in being able to have like pretty much every single game backwards compatible even on the latest consoles. It really frustrates me that Playstation and Nintendo won't do this. It's very clearly about the money. But that's another topic for another day lol. I literally reached out to Nintendo tho and asked them if they could have gamecube games and N64 games backwards compatible a few months ago and they said they have no intention of doing anything like that any time soon or something like that. I might be remembering wrong but yeah.


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Haha I feel you. I wouldn't say I like the Playstation more than Nintendo or vice versa, but I definitely need to have both equally. I honestly can't really live without Nintendo or Playstation lmao. I can't only pick one. I need both. Probably why I don't feel as me in my life right now since I had to sell my PS2 a few years ago when I was going thru financial difficulties lmao
> 
> @Weemaddz Damn that's so insane. I did recently think about how on point XBox was in being able to have like pretty much every single game backwards compatible even on the latest consoles. It really frustrates me that Playstation and Nintendo won't do this. It's very clearly about the money. But that's another topic for another day lol. I literally reached out to Nintendo tho and asked them if they could have gamecube games and N64 games backwards compatible a few months ago and they said they have no intention of doing anything like that any time soon or something like that. I might be remembering wrong but yeah.


If I had to pick between the two I would absolutely go Sony. I've put more hours into my PS5 in the year I have had it than I have put into my Switch in four years.

Given I've seen the Xbox counterparts mentioned, I'll point out here that ports of many older PlayStation games are available for digital download, and you can also access many current and older games via a PS Now subscription. Using PS Remote Play you can also play your games on other devices.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 18, 2021)

I think all consoles have their good points an bad really

Xboxs pros is the game pass, a huge library of all types of games both indie an AAA an many come out on release day as well, forza, flight sim were both out on release day an very expensive to buy, also they have merged with EA so again you have all EA games included
Being able to play on console then have to go on a train an pick up your phone an continuing the game is another huge pro

The cons however are not all xbox games are backwards compatible, mostly the popular ones are but they still lack in a lot of the older titles 
Again not all games are a pick up where you left off on other devices, mostly the ones that are huge memory or graphics I don't believe are on it 
Lastly they aren't quite as ahead of the game with the exclusives, they still lack with some really good exclusives

Nintendo pros I'd say is the ability to just pick it up an go, being able to be both docked an handheld is great 
The exclusives is has is unreal, there's so many on the Nintendo you can't get on any others
Also if you have a Japanese account you can actually buy some of the games a lot cheaper an most come where you can set the language at the beginning to English, it also allows such a wider choice in games as well as some are only from the Japanese website 

Cons are definitely it's joy con drift, that drives me completely insane
Also I feel like Nintendo have the most expensive games out, even smaller titles can still be on the pricy side 
Some games like AC are definitely heavy on the battery life as well if it's in handheld

PlayStation pros are the exclusives, they have such a ton of really amazing AAA games you can only get on ps
The VR again another really cool feature that you can add to the ps and some of the VR games look really fun

Cons are not having a game pass style of membership like xbox, means I can't try out games, I'd need to pay the price an just hope I'd like it an some aren't cheap
An again not being able to play on different devices or pick it up an go, am really routed to the consoles an nothing else


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 18, 2021)

Chris said:


> If I had to pick between the two I would absolutely go Sony. I've put more hours into my PS5 in the year I have had it than I have put into my Switch in four years.
> 
> Given I've seen the Xbox counterparts mentioned, I'll point out here that ports of many older PlayStation games are available for digital download, and you can also access many current and older games via a PS Now subscription. Using PS Remote Play you can also play your games on other devices.



So if I wanted to play Legend of Dragoon on PS5, I could just download it via the store/subscription?



Weemaddz said:


> I think all consoles have their good points an bad really
> 
> Xboxs pros is the game pass, a huge library of all types of games both indie an AAA an many come out on release day as well, forza, flight sim were both out on release day an very expensive to buy, also they have merged with EA so again you have all EA games included
> Being able to play on console then have to go on a train an pick up your phone an continuing the game is another huge pro
> ...



Good point.


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 18, 2021)

My dad somehow managed to get a PS5 4 or so months ago during a GameStop restock. PlayStation is honestly probably my favorite console so I was really excited to be able to play more again since my parents usually use the PS4 when I would use it. I also really like how the controllers are so... fancy? idk if that's the right word but the features they have with the games built for PlayStation are really cool. Also the load times are a lot faster to me. I do think it's really annoying how there's so little stock of them with how many people want them though.


----------



## Raz (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm at a point where buying new games takes more effort than it's worth it. And honestly, even though I always played on consoles (even when I had a pc), my favorite platform always was the arcades. A Neo Geo AES was too expensive for me, but coin-ops machines were everywhere and they were stupidly affordable to play on. I grew on fighting games and platformers. My ps4 has more arcade games in it than new games. If I ever get another platform to play on, it will be either a raspberry pi4 or a modest laptop to play street fighter 3 and kof on fightcade.


----------



## shendere (Nov 18, 2021)

I managed to get two, one for me and my brother. The restocks really help if you keep track of them via that guy on Twitter. The best place to get them is Gamestop's website. They only allow pro members to shop for it so that limits scalpers from buying a bunch. It's usually bundles though. I enjoy mine, nice design, and runs super quickly and smooth. Very impressed with load times and frame rate quality / image quality. It's a noticeable difference even if you don't pay attention to those things. If you're able to afford getting one and you're a gamer (someone who plays lots of games / different variety of games), then get it, otherwise if you play one or two of the same games or types of games like sports or shooters and thats it, and not someone who games a lot either, then save your money and stick with a PS4, since that's still fine too. Basically, just get it if you game a lot and can afford it.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 18, 2021)

Doesn't affect me atm since I'm one of those people who're waiting until the PS5's library of next gen games is bigger. The only exclusive that appeals to me rn is Spider-man and the rest of its library I can play on my PS4. 
Hoping the chip shortage is sorted by 2023 like Sony predicted though, I'd very much like one by then. Maybe scalpers will have moved on as well.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 18, 2021)

I've been sorta kinda considering whether to get one or not due to its 4K Blu Ray capabilities and because it would allow me to play Persona 5 Royal via its backward compatibility with the PS4. Between the global chip shortage contributing to the PS5's scarcity, alongside scalpers using bots to snag them up, I don't really know that I want to bother with keeping an eye out for restocks. As such, I'm leaning more toward either just waiting it out for the chip shortage issues to hopefully lessen like other posters here or just not bothering. I feel like I'd get more out of PC gaming and could probably find a decent blu ray player, so the only thing I'd be missing out on is Persona 5 Royal, but eh, we'll see.


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> So if I wanted to play Legend of Dragoon on PS5, I could just download it via the store/subscription?


I'm not familiar with which games are and aren't available beyond those that personally interest me, so that's something you would need to look into.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Nov 18, 2021)

I would really love to get a Playstation 5 but they are still really hard to come by around here, I am hoping that eventually I will be able to get one. I don't really know how I feel about the shortage, I feel like they should have been able to foresee that there was going to be supply chain issues and held off on releasing it until they could keep up with the demand.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 19, 2021)

I wanna reply to all of you individually but as an INFP my socialization has it's boundaries lol I'm getting an insane amount of replies on threads here so what I'll say is I read all of your replies, and I feel you guys. Thanks for sharing and to those that gave me info, I appreciate it. I need to recharge my batteries lol. I'll do my best in general to be active etc tho


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 19, 2021)

That's no worries, we can only read when we get time

Am curious what will happen with next gen with our new law in place, so because of scalpers with what happened our government have now decided to put a law out that consoles can't be sold for more than the retail price, they couldn't do it this time cause of how long laws take to pass but should make for a interesting show with next gen now that these scalpers can't sell for more than what they buy it for


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 19, 2021)

Weemaddz said:


> That's no worries, we can only read when we get time
> 
> Am curious what will happen with next gen with our new law in place, so because of scalpers with what happened our government have now decided to put a law out that consoles can't be sold for more than the retail price, they couldn't do it this time cause of how long laws take to pass but should make for a interesting show with next gen now that these scalpers can't sell for more than what they buy it for



Thanks for being understanding. And oh yeahh. I wonder too.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 19, 2021)

I know it was in talks when the ps5 an xbox x both got released that they needed to do somthing about this, I know England had it a lot worse than the rest of the UK an it was them that really pushed for this

Again it doesn't seem to affect me, when they released the preorders for the xbox they opened them at 8am an I was in town at that time anyway so went round to the shop an got my preorder at 8am from the shop I was collecting from, was pretty quick an on release day I was one of the firsts that had mine an had it on an playing before lunch


----------



## Holla (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't have any interest in one. Sucks for those that do, but at the same time there is a worldwide shortage of microchips which is affecting more than just game consoles. Some things that I feel are more important than game consoles should be prioritized for the microchips that we do have in my opinion, but that's me.

I know there's more than the chip shortage affecting stock of the PS5 but it definitely isn't helping the matter.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 22, 2021)

I had a chance to get one just now, but my stupid credit card limit was just below the cost. The shipping costs were $13 so I got a Playstation Plus 1 month card with my parents credit card to nullify the costs. Then by the time I panicked through all of this, it was out of stock. What a complete waste. I guess it's for the better. I already have a Series X, but damn did I want a PS5 too for those exclusives. Going to give up on getting one this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 23, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I had a chance to get one just now, but my stupid credit card limit was just below the cost. The shipping costs were $13 so I got a Playstation Plus 1 month card with my parents credit card to nullify the costs. Then by the time I panicked through all of this, it was out of stock. What a complete waste. I guess it's for the better. I already have a Series X, but damn did I want a PS5 too for those exclusives. Going to give up on getting one this year. Maybe next year.



That's totally screwed. You should keep trying tho if you really want it. You may even be able to get it discounted on Black Friday/Cyber Monday. Never give up. If I had the money right now, I would 100% keep trying to get it until I nabbed it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2021)

Dumb move from their side. Not that I want one but I know people who does and it's like... wtf happened.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2021)

I have an XBOX Series X. I’m mainly an XBOX gamer, so I don’t really care for the PS5 shortage. My best friend has a PS4 though and I know the PS5’s are real hard to get ahold of.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 28, 2021)

I have an Xbox Series S. We aren’t very technologically advanced and the S has the perfect specs for our TV. And the games I play on it like Forza and Microsoft Flight Simulator are Xbox/PC exclusives. However I have a couple of friends who are on team PlayStation and I know how hard the struggle is to get one. Out of five or so of my friends who want one, only one person has managed to find one.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 28, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> I have an Xbox Series S. We aren’t very technologically advanced and the S has the perfect specs for our TV. And the games I play on it like Forza and Microsoft Flight Simulator are Xbox/PC exclusives. However I have a couple of friends who are on team PlayStation and I know how hard the struggle is to get one. Out of five or so of my friends who want one, only one person has managed to find one.



That's cool. I was blessed to have had someone I knew let me borrow their XBox 360 back in like 2015 or so so I got to experience XBox a little more after having had the original XBox. Before the 360 I was obsessed with Fable Lost Chapters lol. Damn that's insane. This shortage really is forreal lol


----------



## Loriii (Nov 30, 2021)

Luckily, I was able to acquire both PS5 and Xbox Series X (this one late last year). I feel like I'm getting my money's worth on XSX. PS5 has more exclusives, but for multiplatform titles, I'm almost always gonna choose to play them on my XSX, due to the version of the game being better (XSX has Dolby Vision, VRR and Auto HDR). Dragon Quest XI S, even though a Switch port, looks a lot better on XSX due to Auto HDR. As for my PS5, well, I love Demon's Souls Remake. I feel like my purchase was justified just by that title alone haha. One thing I don't like were those games made by Insomniac namely Spider-Man Remastered and Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart. Ugh, for a Sony exclusive, I'd say they're littered with tons of bugs/glitches. They're most likely the reason why PS5 consoles are freezing. It happened to me twice and the other had this loud buzzing sound after. I hate it. I haven't even try Miles Morales. It was extremely disappointing. To think, people go crazy flaunting how amazing their games are, and also whenever they show trailers and those kind of stuff. They're mostly hype. I used to like them during those PS2, PS3-era Ratchet & Clank titles. Also, I enjoyed playing Spider-Man on PS4 Pro and never had issues. That's something lol. Enough of my Insomniac rant. By the way, have you seen Ghost of Tsushima: Director's Cut on HDR?! It looks so much different compared to when you play it on SDR. Obviously, the game looks beautiful, but it's on another level on HDR. I highly recommend getting an OLED TV, or at least a TV that has good HDR (500 nits and up). It's really a game changer, and even better if it supports HDMI 2.1 (120hz). I love playing Psychonauts 2 on 120fps with Dolby Vision. My only regret was, I wish I could have gotten my LG C1 sooner to really appreciate these games. Goodluck on your PS5 hunt!


----------



## Kaizer (Dec 1, 2021)

Loriii said:


> Luckily, I was able to acquire both PS5 and Xbox Series X (this one late last year). I feel like I'm getting my money's worth on XSX. PS5 has more exclusives, but for multiplatform titles, I'm almost always gonna choose to play them on my XSX, due to the version of the game being better (XSX has Dolby Vision, VRR and Auto HDR). Dragon Quest XI S, even though a Switch port, looks a lot better on XSX due to Auto HDR. As for my PS5, well, I love Demon's Souls Remake. I feel like my purchase was justified just by that title alone haha. One thing I don't like were those games made by Insomniac namely Spider-Man Remastered and Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart. Ugh, for a Sony exclusive, I'd say they're littered with tons of bugs/glitches. They're most likely the reason why PS5 consoles are freezing. It happened to me twice and the other had this loud buzzing sound after. I hate it. I haven't even try Miles Morales. It was extremely disappointing. To think, people go crazy flaunting how amazing their games are, and also whenever they show trailers and those kind of stuff. They're mostly hype. I used to like them during those PS2, PS3-era Ratchet & Clank titles. Also, I enjoyed playing Spider-Man on PS4 Pro and never had issues. That's something lol. Enough of my Insomniac rant. By the way, have you seen Ghost of Tsushima: Director's Cut on HDR?! It looks so much different compared to when you play it on SDR. Obviously, the game looks beautiful, but it's on another level on HDR. I highly recommend getting an OLED TV, or at least a TV that has good HDR (500 nits and up). It's really a game changer, and even better if it supports HDMI 2.1 (120hz). I love playing Psychonauts 2 on 120fps with Dolby Vision. My only regret was, I wish I could have gotten my LG C1 sooner to really appreciate these games. Goodluck on your PS5 hunt!



Man that's sick. I hope the PS5 doesn't do that to me lmao, I'd be so beyond pissed. I'm definintely gonna look into the OLED HDR TV. I was gonna get a 4k TV along with the PS5 but I didn't know there was something beyond that . I haven't seen Ghost of Tsushima but I'll check it out. Thanks, I'm determined lol


----------



## Tao (Dec 1, 2021)

I just wonder what the big deal is surrounding the PS5 and to a lesser extent the Xbox.

I've had very little interest in these consoles, the main reason being I've not seen all that much I can't play on my PS4, Xbox One, PC or Switch.

PS5 has Ratchet and Clank and that Astro Playroom tech demo which...Well, they don't make me want to run out and slam down the cash. Other than that all I've seen is multiplatform titles I can still get on what I have and better graphics aren't enough to make me run out and buy either of these machines.

On a personal note, I've just grown very unfond of Sony's games. Bloodborne or Ratchet and Clank was the last I can say I thoroughly enjoyed but outside of that, I just don't like the route they've gone with such heavily scripted and handholdy games that feel more like a movie I'm allowed to take SOME part in rather than a game I can just sit and play for a few hours. Holding forward whilst two character talk, a 15 minute cutscene and mashing the A button to open a door/loading screen aren't that appealing to me.

I do get the feeling that FOMO plays a huge part in this. People want one because they're new, everybody wants one and they're constantly difficult to get. Games? Who cares, new shiny shiny.

I usually leave it about 2 years or so before I get a new console anyway as both the price will have dropped and they will actually have some exclusive content I can't get anywhere else, but that said I'm usually tempted 12 months in...But I'm just not this time around. I've never been so disinterested in a new console as I am with the PS5 and Xbox. I may just put more money aside, buy two new decent gaming PC's (one for my partner) and say goodbye to Sony and Microsoft consoles entirely.


----------



## Kaizer (Dec 1, 2021)

Tao said:


> I just wonder what the big deal is surrounding the PS5 and to a lesser extent the Xbox.
> 
> I've had very little interest in these consoles, the main reason being I've not seen all that much I can't play on my PS4, Xbox One, PC or Switch.
> 
> ...



I feel ya. Personally I never had a PS3 or 4 so I can't say I understand were you're coming from with how Playstation games have taken a different route. That's also the reason why PS5 makes sense for me to buy, because since I 've had no investment with PS4 or any of it's games, having a Playstation console that can play all of the PS4 games but then also have better graphics is just a better deal in my position. I'm particularly excited about experiencing HDR 4K games and remakes which is something I've wanted to experience for many years now but never got the chance. But I get where you're coming from tho.


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2021)

This is an unpopular opinion, but Sony should’ve delayed the system until the chip storage was over. They should’ve known that they couldn’t develop enough systems to meet the demand.

The stores should’ve also made precautions against scalpers by now. It’s ridiculous how they still have such an easy time obtaining nearly every unit within minutes.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 13, 2021)

The PS5 shortage is insane, especially since the shortage is primarily happening due to crypto miners and scalpers, not helped by the chip shortage. It's upsetting ngl.

My family has been lucky enough to get their hands on a few though. We sold a couple to friends (for market price, basically helping them buy it with no markup) since My Mom, Dad, and Brother know how to navigate that kinda stuff.
Personally, I dont really care. I've got my PS3 and I'm happy with that (got rid of my PS4 because I played it even less lmao), and I don't even play my PS3... like ever?? It just has the most games I would play on it. I also have my switch and PC and that's all I need.
Only game I'd really play on PS5 is Bugsnax and I got that on PC so we good.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Dec 13, 2021)

While I do understand the reasoning behind international shipping and the materials shortage needed for them to make the product in question, I feel that regardless, it is pretty ridiculous honestly. I am not sure if Xbox is having this issue as bad as the PS5, but this is the first time I've ever had an issue trying to find a gaming console this badly in all of my years existing thus far. If anything, Sony should be working towards finding a way to at least, minmalize scalpers' efforts to at least help people get one.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 15, 2021)

The shortage is unfortunate since I would like a PS5 sooner rather than later, but ultimately it's out of my control so I haven't been stressed out over it. Because of the shortage I haven't bothered trying to get a PS5 since it came out, I'm just waiting until the shortage is over before I get one so that way I don't have to fight with other people and scalpers/bots in order to get it. Fortunately there isn't any game out that's exclusive to the PS5 or Xbox Series X that I want, so that helps as well, lol.


----------



## th8827 (Dec 15, 2021)

I was lucky enough to get a PS5, so I'm good.

I feel bad for other people who want it, though.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Dec 18, 2021)

I was finally able to snag a Playstation 5 online (no i didn't buy from a scalper but one of the stores did a restock and I was able to get it from them). It's going to be a few weeks before it gets here but I'm okay with the wait.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 21, 2021)

Fidelity (graphics mode with ray tracing) + 40fps on Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart was too tempting to pass up so I gave it another chance lol and oh boy, I'm glad I did! The jump from 30fps to 40fps feels amazing. It's not 60fps, but it's really noticeable that I feel like it's a good trade-off to get Fidelity mode running on a higher framerate (40fps instead of 30) than going for Performance/Performance RT mode running on 60fps but you aren't maximizing the graphics. You need a 120hz capable TV though, at least, to enable the option. So far on my PS5, I've tried Rift Apart, Ghost of Tsushima Director's Cut, and Demon's Souls Remake. As for my XSX, I've tried Control Ultimate Edition, Doom Eternal, and Psychonauts 2. They all look amazing on my OLED TV. Oh, and even Dragon Quest XI S that got butchered by the Switch port looks different on Series X with auto-HDR. Coming from someone who was using a Sony 4K/60hz TV for gaming, I enjoyed playing these games, but felt like I wasn't impressed or like, I wasn't maximizing their potential. I mean, if I could back, I probably should've gotten a TV with higher peak brightness that could output a true HDR as well as support games up to 120fps with VRR before getting a PS5/Xbox Series X.

In short, if you would ask me, I'd rather save up for a mid to higher-end TV or monitor first before buying these consoles. I had my XSX since December of last year and my PS5 last March, but feels like I've only started to experience next-gen just last month.


----------



## amemome (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm not looking for a PS5 (my PS dreams started and ended with the PS2) so not having them in stock doesn't impact me... but I can't believe that there's still a shortage!! I know scalping was one of the biggest issues for it and now there's a parts shortage (? correct me if I'm wrong) which makes the issue even worse...

May all those looking for a PS5 get them soon. Rooting for y'all!


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 21, 2021)

the scalping issue is more a online storefront cyber security problem than anything, but the console shortage is mostly being caused by chip shortages. i was never planning on getting a next gen console since ive moved over to PC full time, but its probably going to be a while yet before parts stock gets back to normal.

my best recommendation for ppl looking for these consoles would be to follow live trackers to see when new shipments get added at stores and just try and be there as fast as possible. a neat tip if you're waiting on the items page yourself is just to keep pressing F5, its the fastest way to refresh a page.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 21, 2021)

Honestly I am not interested in getting the PS5 it doesn't have games that interest me so I am sticking with the PS4. Although I will say it does suck with the shortage and the scalpers making it harder get the PS5, not only that but the Pandemic has made it worse to even get them shipped out. I saw on the News that they have backlog of Packages filled up in warehouses. It got so bad they had to move them to containers at the Docks.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm not getting one but the scalpers can burn in hell anyway!


----------



## cup_of_mocha (Dec 28, 2021)

i recently just bought the last of us part 2 and that thing makes my ps4 fan runs like crazy damn. makes me realise how old my ps4 is already and its time to say goodbye and replace it with a ps5. the shortage though, is making it vbery hard for me to get one to play the newer and more demanding games so i'd be sticking with my ps4 for now. i still got a lot of things i want to play on my switch anyway. i reckon the ps5 would be widely available maybe 2023.


----------

